
Show HN: I made a shader tool to save time for dev+design and to reduce pain - wonglok831
https://loklokshaderlab.firebaseapp.com/shader-svg
======
javascript-this
This looks useful, thanks!

~~~
wonglok831
you're very welcome :)

